# Roborovski losing hair



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey everyone,I have a little roborovski hamster (Oakley) I've had him about 4 months now and all has been fine so far,I rescued him from the rspca and he is about 1 1/2-2 years old,the rspca weren't sure.
I have been told that he is actually smaller than a 'normal' robo and that he should have hair on his legs but he doesn't!

Anyway,in the last week I have noticed that a little patch of his hair has started to thin,you can see his skin pretty much through the hair loss. The patch is on his back but kind of to the left side.
He was on sawdust but I changed to carefresh and the regular shredded bedding.
He's not itching himself any more than would be normal.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what this might be? Or why it might be happening? 
He has an appointment with the vet on monday morning (earliest they could fit him in) but I was just wondering if anyone knew if it was anything serious or not?

Thanks in advance.

p.s I have included a pic of him,this was when I first got him so this was before the hair loss. He wont stand still long enough for me to get a pic of the hair loss atm!


----------



## hammy 123 (Mar 2, 2010)

My hamster had the exact same thing,he was a syrian hamster though,the vet put it down to age he wasn't itching rather more just thinning out bless him,i bought a little pot of johnsons tea tree cream to try as it is the only option available for hamsters,the only other reason they go bald is due to stress or boredom where they will physically sit and pull fur out.x


----------



## Dr.Marie (Jun 21, 2009)

Cute little guy!

Your vet will likely check to see if he has ringworm.

Does he have access to any other hamsters? Often they can "barber" each other and cause hair loss.

If the hair loss is on both sides (although it sounds like it is just one) your vet may consider an endocrine condition like cushing's or diabetes...does he drink lots?

Let us know what the vet says!

Dr. Marie.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Awwww how cute! I have had the runt of a Robo litter and it looks like you have acquired one too! When my first pair of girls got towards 2 years old they began to lose their hair. They don't have a whole lot of hair around their little legs anyway. Hair loss in hammies can be caused by stress so if their is another rodent or animal around the cage, this could be the problemo.


----------

